# 55g Planted tank



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

This is my first attempt at a high tech tank. It has co2 but i stayed with regular sand and gravel.
Adding diy dry ferts, I'm starting to figure out how much and when.
love my satellite current pro plus led light.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

if I was a fish I would wanna live in it. lol. Looks dam good


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Very slick...


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous! Like the Secret Garden, for fish.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice work man!


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

What fish is that? Can't make it out


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

trixy said:


> What fish is that? Can't make it out


I have 3 pairs of killifish. First time for me with these killies, pretty easy guys to take care of.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish my first planted tank was like that!


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bien your tanks are amazing too. This is from the person who has seen Bien's tanks


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Bien Lim said:


> I wish my first planted tank was like that!


Thanks Bien, I hope to set up a tank like your's in the furture. Big learning curve for me, thanks for the plants again.


----------

